
Developer hits back at Intel's Android fragmentation claims - sylviebarak
http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4231220/Developer-hits-back-at-Intel-s-Android-fragmentation-claims
======
nextparadigms
Intel is just upset because they wanted Android to work _only_ on Atom, and by
that I mean they didn't want it to work on AMD chips nor on their high-end x86
chips (probably because they are still trying to preserve the "Wintel"
leadership in that market).

